
How Covid-19 catapulted Worldometer to prominence - chris_overseas
https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2020/05/world/worldometer-coronavirus-mystery/index.html
======
usr1106
11 days ago, zero comments. HN missed that a top ranked web site cited by
governments and obviously also sourced by the world famous John Hopkins
Covid-19 statistics is hmm... not to be trusted to say it neutrally. (Search
does not bring up any other articles with significantly better popularity
either.)

